# Roastilino



## adwok (Jan 22, 2014)

This product from Fracino. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

It is a hot air fluid bed roaster which will only Roast 200g at a time. Great for shops and cafes where you want to have a display and sell small batches. If you are thinking of a commercial roasting venture though, it would be too small unless you are just using it for samples and very small batches......can do you a great deal on one if you were looking to purchase one!! Andy


----------

